# Urgent. Help! Day old baby mice



## Jacknoliver

My boyfriend found two several day old baby mice and he was going to throw them out, so I saved them. What can I feed them?! They still need their mother, but we don't know where she is. I need help on some kind of formula I can make. I can't stand to see these little ones uncared for.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

Go to the video series this guy created. great advice

https://www.youtube.com/user/CreekValleyCritters?feature=watch


----------



## FallDeere

This is probably no help, but those are older than a day old. Probably closer to a week since they have fur. The older they are, the better their chances of surviving without a mother are.


----------



## Korra

They look about a week and a half old


----------



## Jacknoliver

I'm getting goats milk for the babies because I heard that's the best thing to feed them. But is canned goats milk okay? Or does it have to be like in the dairy isle in the store?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

How long have you had them now?


----------



## Jacknoliver

One night 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Do you know where the nest is?


----------



## Jacknoliver

It was in a drawer in my boyfriends house. His parents cleared it already


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

well than I guess putting them back isn't really an option. Definitely use the goats milk and after you're done feeding them you should take a damp wash cloth and rub the genital/anus area because they're still too young to go on their own.


----------



## CuteRat2

When I saved baby mice I fed them puppy formula. I would make the formula and then heat it up so it was a little warm and put some on my finger and let them lick it off and once they where about 3 weeks old I gave them plain cheerios dipped in the formula and I kept them in this little container http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...ZJcgI8I2mEoi-Cc1G7UhIP9A&ust=1389641166650369 and put a heating pad under it and put a soft blanket in it. And feed them every two hours. And you will need to help them go to the bathroom just dip a Q-tip in water and rub it at their bottom. Here something else I found I don't know if it would work. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-31361-41273P.jpg


----------



## Jacknoliver

I'm currently feeding them a product called Whiskas catmilk. It said it was good for kittens and easy to digest. Is that okay? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuteRat2

Yeah.


----------



## Gannyaan

Hey! How are the wee ones ? Can we get some updated pictures? I think baby mice are so cute! I like the intelligence of rats and their personality and bonding , but mice are just adorable  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknoliver

They're doing very well  they are still very fussy come feeding time and don't eat very much. They don't really know what to think of the syringe or paintbrush I've been feeding them with. And they are also popping, which is always a good sign. Hopefully they open their eyes soon. The only thing worrying me is that the randomly start squeaking. Is it because they're hungry or want their mama? They squeak after feedings as well, but when they squeak and I take them out to feed them, they won't eat. Are they just squeaking to squeak or are they trying to hint something? Here's an updated picture on the little ones 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog

Aww.. little mousies! Do you know what you're gonna do with them when they are older? Keep them?


----------



## Jacknoliver

Since they are wild mice, I probably won't keep them. I don't know what diseases they have and I don't want to get myself, my family, or my other pets sick. When they are old enough to take care of themselves, I will most likely let them go. But for now I am feeding them and making sure they get everything they need that their mother can't give them anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Jacknoliver said:


> They're doing very well  they are still very fussy come feeding time and don't eat very much. They don't really know what to think of the syringe or paintbrush I've been feeding them with. And they are also popping, which is always a good sign. Hopefully they open their eyes soon. The only thing worrying me is that the randomly start squeaking. Is it because they're hungry or want their mama? They squeak after feedings as well, but when they squeak and I take them out to feed them, they won't eat. Are they just squeaking to squeak or are they trying to hint something? Here's an updated picture on the little ones
> View attachment 110202
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmm I'm not sure but I know that baby rats are just noisy hehe.... Maybe the mice are just whining for their mom ?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat

Go to the vets!


----------



## saratherussiandog

a brat for a rat said:


> Go to the vets!


? Why ?


----------



## ratsaremylife

A brat just thought they might help. I think you could get the same advice here though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknoliver

Just as an update, the babies are doing very well. Today is the second full day and third night I've had them. They ate so well today and I'm glad they are starting to get the nutrition they need. They still squeak a lot though. Actually, they're squeaking right now as we speak! I feel so bad when they squeak but I don't know what to do to help them. I can't get them their mama and they won't take anymore food from me since they're full. I feel helpless but it's only a matter of time until they open their eyes and play with each other, and also start to ween them off formula. And I've also come to the conclusion that they are two girls. I see the nipple spots on both of them, so I'm guessing they're females. But overall, they have been doing well, and hopefully just keep getting better  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog

That's good.  I think the squeaking is fine, it sounds like when newborn kittens or puppies squeal. What are you keeping them in? How old do you think they are now? Post pics soon.


----------



## Jacknoliver

Big baby opened his eyes today! I'll try to get a pic later. He's very squirmy so it's hard to get a good pic. But I'm so happy! Now it's just little guys turn  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknoliver

Here's a pic of the big baby  his eyes are finally open and he's so adventurous 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedResilience

Jacknoliver said:


> Here's a pic of the big baby  his eyes are finally open and he's so adventurous
> View attachment 110737
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I squee'd so hard HE'S SO CUTE!


----------



## Gannyaan

Any updates? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala

Okay he is ADORABLE! Normally mice are the critters that make me freak out (wild ones that is lol!) but oh heavens is he adorable!!!!! I just wanna snuggle him on my chest and give him loves!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacknoliver

Sorry, I haven't been on here for a while. Unfortunately, this little baby passed away on 1/29/14. Her breathing suddenly got rapid and she wouldn't eat or drink, nor move very much. She died a couple of hours later. But her sister is as hyper as ever. Her name is Gypsy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand

Did you decide to keep the older one? I'm not sure whether a hand reared mouse would do so well back in the wild...


----------



## agirl65

Oh I hate the other one died, how sad. I know you did the best you could!! Gypsy (I think is the one pictured) is so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Jacknoliver

I did decide to keep the other one. She was actually the youngest and smallest. I've grown too attached and she won't make it out in the wild. The one pictured was the oldest one who passed away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## agirl65

Awww, I'm sorry, she was precious! It's so great of you to keep her, I bet she did win your heart right over!


----------



## Jacknoliver

She definitely did. Both of them. When she died I held her sister and cried for hours. I couldn't keep it together. Especially while burying her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy

Do you have any pictures of her now? So sorry her sister passed, poor thing. Would so love to see how she's doing!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010

This is an amazing story it's good to see that you stepped up and did your best. You are going to have a good little friend now. Keep on feeding the lil mouser until five weeks or so and start introducing him to foods as soon as he looks interested in chewing on things or exploring alot. I know the rats began eating at around 4 weeks not sure about mice but im assuming the time period is similar enough...


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

^^ Just about to say the same thing. I've been watching this thread and I'd love to see how much she's grown.


----------



## Jacknoliver

I've been trying to upload pictures but the app isn't letting me  but she has stopped eating her soft foods and loves her seeds  she doesn't really know how to work a water bottle so I just fill a bottle cap with water and let her drink from there and I change it bout three times a day. I just moved her to a 10 gallon tank with new toys and things to climb on and a wheel and she's in her glory  she's my princess and I love her so much. She's a little over a month old and she's eating her solids, and her ears are perked and she's as jumpy as can be  she's still very small, but she has always been the smallest. I'll try to upload a picture from the website instead of the app to see if that works. She's so adorable  thank you all so much for your support and concern, it means a lot. Gypsy and I appreciate it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknoliver

This is my gypsy


----------



## JoshDeMott2010

Jacknoliver said:


> I've been trying to upload pictures but the app isn't letting me  but she has stopped eating her soft foods and loves her seeds  she doesn't really know how to work a water bottle so I just fill a bottle cap with water and let her drink from there and I change it bout three times a day. I just moved her to a 10 gallon tank with new toys and things to climb on and a wheel and she's in her glory  she's my princess and I love her so much. She's a little over a month old and she's eating her solids, and her ears are perked and she's as jumpy as can be  she's still very small, but she has always been the smallest. I'll try to upload a picture from the website instead of the app to see if that works. She's so adorable  thank you all so much for your support and concern, it means a lot. Gypsy and I appreciate it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All great news! Just some advice with the cage i wouldn't keep her in an aquarium for too long they don't ventilate properly and can contribute to respiratory infections and trouble breathing...


----------



## agirl65

Oh I could just snuggle that little cutie!!!


----------



## FallDeere

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> All great news! Just some advice with the cage i wouldn't keep her in an aquarium for too long they don't ventilate properly and can contribute to respiratory infections and trouble breathing...


Mice actually do better in aquariums than cages. Rats have more sensitive systems than mice and need the ventilation of a cage plus the climbing space, but most mice keepers keep mice in tanks. Mice are good at finding ways out of cages lol

I'm so glad Gypsy is doing well. ^_^ She's such a cutie!


----------



## Dovahkiin

FallDeere said:


> Mice are good at finding ways out of cages lol


Isn't that the truth!
I had a male mouse in a cage with less than 1/4" spacing and he squeezed himself out of there and caused a nice boom of wild mice for a good 5 months >.>

My cat took care of it though


----------



## Urithrand

So glad to hear Gypsy's doing well  She's such a little cutie!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010

Okay I am more experienced with rats not mice just made the assumption that they were affected in the same ways.


----------

